

Essential business skills for programmers - rahul_rstudio
http://www.singhrahul.com/2013/02/essential-business-skills-for-programmers.html

======
Bryan22
Great little write up, and I totally agree. I am not a great programmer, not
even good, But I find that communicating with people, being pleasant, driven,
concise, helpful, and professional have given me opportunities that
programming skills never would have alone. Not even if I WAS a good
programmer. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
rahul_rstudio
Thanks Bryan. I too have the same experience.

